# FS: 90 gallon entire set up $400



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

I will be selling my 90g tank black siliconed, glass tops, custom built stand w flat bottom and front doors, dual 48" t5 light fixture, eheim jagger 300w heater, 50lbs crushed coral, 50-80lbs rock decor and slate, 2 aquaclear 110 hob filters, full api water chem test kit for high ph, low ph, nitrite, nitrate, and ammonia. $400 pm me if interested.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Jamie, are you willing to part the setup. Looking only for tank and maybe stand only. I got everything else.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

MOLOTO said:


> Jamie, are you willing to part the setup. Looking only for tank and maybe stand only. I got everything else.


i would do tank and stand together.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

price dropped to $400


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I delivered this set up myself and can vouch for it.Great deal.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Vman said:


> I delivered this set up myself and can vouch for it.Great deal.


Saw the setup saturday picking up some fish. Really clean tank and stand... like new condition from what I could see.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeross said:


> Saw the setup saturday picking up some fish. Really clean tank and stand... like new condition from what I could see.


Same here, all his tanks are really nice actually


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Im broke and i want this tank!
Darn holidays lol


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

buuuuuuuuump


----------



## Brando4475 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey man have you sold the tank and stand still id be interested in it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I do pm sent. Or call me or text Jamie 604 512 6587



Brando4475 said:


> Hey man have you sold the tank and stand still id be interested in it?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Sold it today


----------

